# Euromillions



## patnor1011 (Sep 23, 2017)

Euromillions lottery jackpot is heading north of 160M euros this Tuesday 26th. Anyone from outside of EU who want to try to win it with me, send me a pm for details.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 5, 2017)

Over 190M now. Anyone who want to join me is more than welcome to send me a pm.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 14, 2017)

Another chance to get rich. This friday jackpot is an estimated 125M euro. Shoot me pm if you are outside EU and want to try luck.


----------

